# X-Fi upmix not working anymore with flash player (youtube)



## Shadowjump (Jul 15, 2012)

I noticed that the upmix does not work any more for some reason. It only plays from the 2 front speakers. It used to work fine. Anyone else with this problem? Only Chrome does this. IE works fine.


----------



## mp3boy (Jul 16, 2012)

I have the exact same problem. I blame it on a google chrome update :/


----------

